# CourtQueen's TP-PT Log



## CourtQueen (Apr 4, 2004)

Piece of Cake  

Oh wait, I can't have cake....... heehee

Truly look forward to starting this which will be next week.  Need to do some planning and look at the carb-cycling a little bit more thoroughly.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck!  Don't forget to PM me the details...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

you hush Monolith- I want details too!  darn

best of luck CQ!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

to Mono and Jen 

Good luck CQ


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck CQ! You'll do great


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> to Mono and Jen
> 
> Good luck CQ




dang we tried!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to be starting next Tuesday on this.  Until then I'm practicing the carb-cycling and going to go in for a practice run at the exercises since some I've never done.

This week NON-TP:
Today No - Workout & VB
Wed.  High - VB
Thurs  Low - Workout
Fri       No - Workout
Sat      Low - Off
Sun     High - Workout
Mon    No - VB

Next Week Start TP:
Tues  - High - Workout & VB
Wed  - Low - Workout
Thurs - No
Fri -     Low - Workout
Sat  -   Low - Workout
Sun -   No
Mon -   Low - VB

Food today
1-Vitapro Shake (ok I know this is not right for no carb day but I ran out of whey p and was in a hurry this morning)
2 -1 chicken breast and 1 cup of green beans
3 - 1 can of tuna lil light mayo (I need to start getting the bigger cans or going for a can and a half.  Think I need to be hitting about 27g of protein per meal)  I'll add some cottage cheese with this and some broccoli
4 - 1 chicken breast and more beans
5 - some meat (lean) and spinach
6 - whey protein with a few berries


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

Only thing I would change is maybe having your High Carb Days a day before VB, if possible.  And have a low carb the day of VB.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, I will definitely do that for Tourneys.  I was trying to get in that 'No' before starting and kind of worked backwards from there.  Also trying to keep those Highs on days that I do something.  I was tempted to switch my days to Wed/Thurs and Sat/Sun so I could get that High on Sunday and that would be pre-VB day, hum, I'll have to think on that.
Thanks


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

whats VB?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

VolleyBall?


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, I play pretty competitively.  It isn't sissy vb  

(Doubles Sand - it's not Calif pro but the best I can find in my state)


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 11, 2004)

Stats and pics as required.... UGH


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1305

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1308&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1306&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=500 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...7&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1

R/L                 
Bis         13.125/13.5
Chest  above breast 36, on b 38.25
Waist   33.5
Hips     38.5
thighs  21/21  
calves  15.25/15.5

Going to get my bf done sometime this week.  Thinking I'm somewhere around 24%, we will see though.  Thanks to my twins


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

you have twins? how old? cute!!  

no being hard on yourself girlie!  you'll do great!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

CQ - That's what your hear for to do your best.  Your going to do wonderful


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep Jodi - definitely here to just keep working on it.  

Atherjen - yep I have twins    
   They are almost 3 so I really need to stop allowing them to be my excuse.  But at the end of this I will post my pic from a year ago and then you will really see how far I've come   (I never had a problem staying in shape before the twins.  I was always doing something....  The twins definitely put my body to the test.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Your pics look great CQ, especially for having twins!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

CQ your Hardcore in my books!  I got a new born and that is crazy enough.  I couldn't imagine double.

You'll do awesome :Thumb:


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2004)

Time to kick ass.

P.S.  My boys just turned two.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I'm shooting for a 'NO' day since I'm starting tomorrow.  The little I've done with the carb cycling this week has made me very excited.  I really like it and it is actually pretty simple.

Tonight I have two hours of doubles so I'll be actually putting in a bit of carb but sticking to the 'NO' as best I can today.

TP-  Two is a wonderful age!!!  (I think I'm going to have more tantrums at 3 then I have had with the kiddos at 2.)  

Thanks Rock and IainDaniel!  I totally plan on "kicking ass", or at least kicking my ass


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, started off the day with not much energy and fighting some kind of bug that made me almost feel like I had food poisoning.  Got to the gym and my body felt better and better thru the workout.  It was actually kind of invigorating for the body to just have a nice easy quick set workout.  Then I was off to volleyball again and my body fell back into the not much energy mode.  I'm looking forward to rest day and sitting on my arse   no, I will probably do something.

2 WG Pulldowns: 90 x9, 80 x9
2 Barbell Rows: 65 x9, 70 x9  (set with leg curls)
2 Seated Leg Curls: 165 x9, 180 x9
2 Barbell Curls: 30x9, 40x6
2 Cable Hammer Curls: 20x9, 20x9
2 Seated Calf Raise:  150x8, 165x8 (set with shrugs)
2 Barbell Shrugs: 60x9, 80x8

17minutes - ok I know I need to go slower and probably push those weights a bit.  I think I need to go up on the rows (love this exercise) and the shrugs.  I tried using the rope at first with the hammer curls and it was too long so just did it as written without attachment (I don't think there is any possible way that someone can do these wrong.  Is there?)

Also walked 5 minutes before and after just to stretch out since I sit all day (ugh).  Would have normally done some cardio afterwards but had the vb.....

Today was a 'HIGH' day and it wasn't as clean as I would have liked but it wasn't a great day but it wasn't too horrible either.  Not going to post it but will starting tomorrow.

Just finished cooking up some extra lean Turkey for tomorrow....yum.  Here I come 'LOW' day.   Not totally looking forward to tomorrow's workout but I'll suck it up and do it (besides it won't take me but 25min or so probably  )

Time for bed.  No more vb for the week so I can focus more on the workouts and food......


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

I am so friggin' confused about all this TP-PT stuff, what is going on here?


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29624 

Just a bunch of us being guinea pigs for Twin Peak.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh okay, thanks a lot CourtQueen, really appreciate it. Now I can see more of what is going on here. Pretty interesting actually. Did you just recently start?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn - 17 mins.  I thought I was fast with 25 mins.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

17 mins and you didn't feel 100%

Shoot I would hate to see when you are on your game


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

CQ if you dont waht the use the bare cable try using the rope and knotting one side of it.  Works for me but I am 6'1", i think it would work for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good workout CQ. My favorite days are Low Carb and No Carb. I have trouble making High Carbs completely clean now!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 14, 2004)

Rock - I am sure that I'm going to feel that way too soon.  After the 'Hi' yesterday I'm feeling kind of bloated and fat (of course that little stomach virus thingy that is going on probably hasn't helped but it does feel much better today, not 100% yet).  So, the Low and No is looking good right now.  

Xring - thanks, I might try the knotting on the rope but just holding the cable was just fine.

Ok, right now I'm struggling getting in the fruit at my meals.  Need to work on that.  Off to the gym here shortly and my squat inspiration is JODI (begesus girl, that is impressive!).  And I will not be so hurried today (except I still have to get back to the office, UGH).


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

have a good workout!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 14, 2004)

Another refreshing workout.  

2 BB Squats: 125x8, 125x8
2 Leg Ext: 75x8, 105x8
2 Incline BB Press: 65x8, 65x8
2 Cable Crossovers: 20x8, 30x8
2 Military DB Press: 27.5x9, 27.5x8
2 DB CG Bench: 50x8, 50x8
2 VBar Pressdown: 40x8, 40x8


I don't like this one as much as the previous one.  I don't like the order and I'm not crazy about the exercises (except the squats and military press).  25 min approx.  Still a few that I need to up the weight on........

Ok, off for my sweet potato....

oh, and can someone point me to the cable crossover exercise example via link please (not sure if I'm doing this right)


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/CBStandingFly.html


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Iain - but should your back really be moving that much??  And I'm assuming that it is important to hug out low......


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

To be honest I am not sure,  Your back will move to get full ROM, but I guess that all depends on weight used and your flexability 

Sorry I couldn't help you out more.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually you helped out tons 

I see so many variations going on with the cables and even online I found different things for crossover that I needed to make sure.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

hi cq.    i notice that i feel it differently depending on how high or low i cross at the end of the movement.  you can experiment and find where you feel the best contraction.  

this workout was ok for me....but made me start to fear the upcoming weeks.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 14, 2004)

I know I know


----------



## Novo (Apr 15, 2004)

CQ, I felt a little insular following only the avant journals - and thought I'd come say hi!

I read your question on the priv.forum about the cable crossovers ... I know you feel a goose now, but will you trust me if I say you'll come to love them soon?! I was first introduced to them a couple of months ago, and it was soon hard to pry me off (I do like cables!)

Good luck with everything - isn't it reassuring to know we're all feeling the same trepidation about the harder weeks


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ya Cable cross overs are great.

You guys got me scared about the upcoming weeks and I haven't even started


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Novo!!!  Good to see you here.  It is so funny because it is so unlike me to give a shit but it is probably just that I'm unsure if I'm doing it right.  I'll just try and believe it is character strengthening, lol.......

I think I will be   ->   in 3 weeks..... ohoh

I have faith Iain though that if we can do it you will have no problem! 

So, today is an off day YEAH - except I'm going to go do some cardio, just because I'm a pathetic lot like that.  Probably just a quickie 20 and some good stretching.  
Shoulder is just a touch sore but that was from swinging not from lifting.  And it is a 'NO' day and I really feel good about that.  It is kind of like a fasting feeling that is much needed after the last two days.  Off for some eggs.......and then turkey..... and then eggs..... and then cottage cheese.... and lots of beans and broccoli......YUMMY

and this is what I say to the taxman ->


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey CQ! Just got to read your journal--catch up!! 

Good luck with your goals!!

I think you look great in your pics-- esp. for having twins


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Stacey and Thanks!  I have quite a ways to go and really look forward to seeing what I can accomplish in these next 12 weeks.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

So yesterday I did a 24min HIIT and it felt AWESOME.... however, I don't think I'll be doing those for much longer........
Yesterday was a 'No' day and I really felt great in the evening.  Probably unlike a regular day there just wasn't that normal end of day water retention and all that.  I kind of felt like I was shrinking, lol.... ok just kidding but it was a good feeling

Today is a Low day and so far so good.  I didn't even break down and go get coffee 

2 WG Pulldowns: 90 x8, 80 x8
2 Barbell Rows: 60 x8, 70 x8 (set with leg curls)
2 Seated Leg Curls: 180 x8, 180 x8
2 Barbell Curls: 40x8, 40x6
2 Cable Hammer Curls: 20x8, 25x8  
2 Seated Calf Raise: 125x8, 125 x8 (set with shrugs)
oops last time it was standing ^
2 Barbell Shrugs: 80x8, 80x8

19 minutes (I did a couple of warmup sets...  )

Nothing like a nice quickie!    no comments you pervs out there......
seriously, again just nice and refreshing.  That means I can go home and take the kiddos on a bike ride after work  

Oh and I love the gym on FRIDAYS!!!  There is hardly anyone there.  I don't miss FACs (damn I shouldn't admit that, someone might ask if I'm turning gray  )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice job 

I couldn't survive without my morning coffee.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds great. What did you do for HIIT?


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

Elliptical w/arms level 5, rpm between 55-80 4 minute increments .... I prefer this.  But try to switch it up with treadmill and stairmaster......

Seriously trying to quit the coffee thing....it is sooooo hard


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice workout!!!  I personally dont like quickies.  I like to take things slow and enjoy the experience for as long as possible.   

Couldnt resist.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice BB rows!  Var is a perv, dont mind him


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 17, 2004)

2 BB Squats: 115x9, 135x9
2 Military DB Press: 27.5x9, 30x9
2 Incline BB Press: 65x9, 75x9
2 Leg Ext: 120x9, 120x9
2 DB CG Bench: 55x9, 65x9
2 Cable Crossovers: 30x9, 30x9
2 VBar Pressdown: 40x9, 45x7


I felt much better about this workout today.  Just feel better about all the exercise overall and I bumbed up a bit on the weight.  Can still do more so need to push myself.  24min total

That is is in a nutshell.  Got to jump in the shower for my date tonight


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Var is a perv, dont mind him



  No worries PreMier.  Var is allowed to be a perv in my journal once a week, just not more.  

Yesterday was an off day...... I lifted 2x60x33lbs = 3960lbs and 2x125x20 = 5000lbs  adn 2x15x14 = 420lbs .... total of 9380lbs!  Putting in a planter/retainer wall.... my back is sore.

Today is an off day.  VB at 6:30 but just one match tonight so that will be nice.  

I can't wait for a 'HIGH' Day tomorrow.....

And then the fun begins


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> No worries PreMier.  Var is allowed to be a perv in my journal once a week, just not more.



So today starts a new week, right???  

Looks like another great workout, CQ.  Nice job!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> So today starts a new week, right???



Careful, you don't want to waste that opportunity too soon in the week.


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Good point!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 20, 2004)

New Week

Tues Hi
Wed Low
Thurs No
Fri Hi
Sat No
Sun Low
Mon No

I think this should work for fitting in the 3 No's this week.

I was a complete pansy today .   Just did not feel strong and my back is a bit sore from the yard work and volleyball last night.

Todays workout on to 3s
30minutes

3WG Pulldowns: 80x9, 80 x9, 90x6
3Barbell Rows: 70 x6, 60 x9, 60x9 (set with leg curls)
3Seated Leg Curls: 70x9, 70x9, 180 x9 (2 different machines, both sitting so I don't understand why the weight labels are so different)
3Barbell Curls: 40x9, 30x9, 30x9 (set with calf raise)
3Cable Hammer Curls: 20x9, 20x9, 20x9 (why does the five always disappear?) 
3Seated Calf Raise: 125x9, 125 x9, 125x9 
3Barbell Shrugs: 80x9, 80x9, 80x9

On a side note I've noticed in the last week the visibility of more veins     So, does this mean I just got whiter or is this in response to increase musle less fat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd go with decreased BF! Great job


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

wow cq!  you really move in the gym!  30 minutes.    i see you superset a few things.  i'm gonna have to go that route by next week i think 'cause it'll take me way too long.

last night took me 50 minutes!  i gotta step it up.  

i agree with rock - you're probably getting leaner!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Rock and NG.  I do hope it is less bf.
I've felt really good these last two weeks.  I think the carb cycling might have a lot to do with that.  I'm seeing a lot more definition but my biggest fight is still that baby belly.  I don't think it will ever go away.  But I'm willing to put the work in to get in those low teens bf-wise to challenge all the sceptics out there (mostly myself  )


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Great job as always CQ!!!  You need to give me some lessons on "pace".  You're kicking my ass.  I cant seem to get through this as quickly as you do.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Howcome I am seeing 9 reps on so many exercises?  This means you need to UP the weight!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 20, 2004)

Old habits die hard............


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

Taking Premiers comment to heart I went in to bust ass today....


3BB Squats: 165x6, 135x7, 145x7 (set with Military Press)
3Military DB Press: 30x9, 32.5x9, 35x6 (this felt really good)
3Incline BB Press: 75x7 x6 x6 (set with ext)
3Leg Ext: 120 x9 x9 x9
3DB CG Bench: 75 x 8 x 8 x 6
3Cable Crossovers: 30 x9 x9 x9 (actually had the left at 40 for the first 2, oops, thought I was way off balance)
3VBar Pressdown: 40x8 50 x6 50 x3 

This was probably about 45min. Forgot to look at the clock.....

My left side is sore from my screw up with the crossovers.    
Also my forearms are sore, but I think that is just because I grip too tight.  I really need to learn to relax a bit.

Today is a low day and things are going good.  I feel pretty good just tired but that is from not enough sleep.  Hopefully I'll get a good night sleep tonight.  Might have to take the kids to the indoor play area to wear them out tonight.  I know that the body has made some changes because of a pair of jeans I tried on this morning. They went on without a problem, that was a first. And of course always feels good.

Off for my Tuna and I look forward to Friday's workout......


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice work!!!    I'm gonna try supersetting, too.  Should be interesting.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn Girl! Nice


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks guys.
I love supersetting..... squats and lunges are a really good one (obviously not tppt), it is all about legs.  Speaking of which I just don't feel my legs are getting it with this routine right now.  I miss my sldls.  But it is a weight thing.  Just got to bump it up.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Great workout   And the military DB presses are quite impressive!  I also miss my SLDL


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

I feel like my legs are hit harder with the routine than my last one.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

Well when you are used to doing
squats
lunges
sldls
curls
and calf raises all in one day.... the split just doesn't feel the same

oh and jumprope and block jumps


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

You're so special!    j/k


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey CQ!  Nice squats!  (another girl that squats more than i do...   )


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

MONO - You are freakin huge.  There is no way.  And if so you are doing something wrong......


----------



## Novo (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Speaking of which I just don't feel my legs are getting it with this routine right now.  I miss my sldls



Ah, I'm with you there CQ! *sheepishly looking around and hoping noone else is reading *  my legs are also feeling kinda neglected, still too fresh, and that's despite the fact I'm just about to start w/o 6 ... but honest to god, there's no way I can throw any more weight on there, I'm as high as I go. What gives?!?

Remind me of this when the 6 sets kill me and I'm confined to a chair, unable to walk will ya! Will serve me right ...

Happy to hear of the 'good news' jeans, they're a great tracking device hey? Well done you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> it is all about legs.  Speaking of which I just don't feel my legs are getting it with this routine right now.



Not to worry. Phase 2 will be here shortly.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> Ah, I'm with you there CQ! *sheepishly looking around and hoping noone else is reading *  my legs are also feeling kinda neglected



Nice try.


----------



## Novo (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nice try.



Must be 2 Novo's?! 'Cos I'd never have written that, right?


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 22, 2004)

^ Aren't you supposed to be packing??  Get at it so that you can go to sleep, geesh......    (and glad to know I wasn't the only one thinking that on the legs)


Off day here and just a very very slight DOMS in the quads and shoulders.  Can't wait to measure next week.  Today is a 'No' day so off to eat my eggs.......


----------



## Novo (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm working on a reward system - pack 1, read 1! Am resigned to no sleep tonight, not if I'm to be done in time. Never again will I leave it so late ...  

You look FORWARD to measuring?! You must already be seeing results methinks  nice work!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 23, 2004)

4WG Pulldowns: 90x8x7x6x6
4Barbell Rows: 80x6 70x9x9x8 (set with leg curls)
4Seated Leg Curls:  100x9 110x8x8x7 (the old machine)
4Barbell Curls: 40x8x7x7x6  (set with calf raise)
4Seated Calf Raise: 125x9x9x9x9 
4Cable Hammer Curls: 30x8 (left side only got 4 out of and then dropped for 3 more on 20) 20x8x9x9 (wish I could find that damn 5)
4 ug Barbell Shrugs: 80x8x9x8x8


about 40 minutes

This workout couldn't have come at a better time.  Completely took my mind of work  
Actually I look forward to the last one.  Need to make sure I take a towel.  Gotta love Fridays in the gym, hardly anyone there and some good looking male physiques in the gym.  Oh but I wasn't looking 

I'm actually making this a Low day and tomorrow a High Day.  Also switching my Sun/Mon.  I have had no appetite today...... strange.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> and some good looking male physiques in the gym.  Oh but I wasn't looking



Sure you weren't!    That's OK.   Wed, not dead.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 24, 2004)

4BB Squats: 155x7, 135 x7x6x6  (set with Military Press)
4Military DB Press: 32.5 x8x7x7x7
4Incline BB Press: 75x6 65 x7x7x8 (set with ext)
4Leg Ext: 120 x8x8x8x8
4DB CG Bench: 75x7 65 x8x8x7
4Cable Crossovers: 30 x8x9x8x7
4VBar Pressdown: 50x7 40x9x8x7

Not much energy today so slightly disappointed in my workout.

Well be interesting to see if I'm sore tomorrow......

Doing a 'low' day today and then a 'no' day tomorrow since it is an off day (and I ate too much Fiber one yesterday  )


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh, it took me about an hour on this one.   I had not commitments today so took a little more time.  Starting to wonder if I will survive the next two weeks..... 

(I will but I might have to swear along the way)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice workouts!  Maybe you shouldfocus on training and less on the hot gym guys hehe


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

hush Jake.  everyone knows you get to focus on the hotties the first 5 minutes after you arrive at the gym and for 4-7 minutes after you finish your last set.  

good job CQ


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Dirty girl!    Nice workouts!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 27, 2004)

^ Silly boy

Ok, So Sunday my lower ham starting getting stiffer and stiffer, like I had a charlie horse or something.  Monday got worse, real difficult to walk until it loosened up and then it got better and I played volleyball.  Have been icing it and did my workout today and again it is sore as hell.  Starting to worry it is my knee.  Going to do some major icing.  I might have to go easy on the legs for a week.

Ok today

5WG Pulldowns: 90x9 100x7x6x8x7
5Barbell Rows: 90x7x6 80x8x8x8 (set with calf raises)
5Seated Leg Curls: 110x8x7x7x7x6 (the old machine)
5Barbell Curls: 50x6 40x7x6 30x8x8 
5Seated Calf Raise: 125x9x9x9x9 
5Cable Hammer Curls: 30x8x6  20x9x8x8 (w/shrugs)
5 ug Barbell Shrugs: 80x8x8x8x8

Took about 55 min.

Probably shouldn't have gone to play a bit of volleyball after this but......  going to go ice. 

I was starved today for my 'High' day following my No yesterday.  Food was greatly needed and I've loved every bite today.  I have made some definite progress these last two weeks and I need to stay focused on not allowing that to make me think I can just slip.  Need to stay focused here.

Rest of week
Tues - High-Workout
Wed - Low - Workout
Thurs - No
Fri - High - Workout
Sat - High - Workout
Sun - No
Mon - Low - VB


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

Your doing great   Nice workout!

Be careful of squats tomorrow.  I would skip them if your knees still hurts.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 28, 2004)

stupid yahoo, let me try this a second time

Thanks Jodi

I did go a little easy on the squats and ext.  It is just weird because it is more on the back of the leg and a little higher then knee....possibly mcl?  Not sure, maybe just ham strain.  Feels ok today.  I'll continue to ice and see how it is tomorrow.  Might put off the curls though.

Well, my grandma had a stroke this morning.  I won't get into a lot of details here but I'm fighting between the relief and feeling terrible for her feelings.  She is 95.  I was thinking of putting off my workout today but then I figured that that will help no one.  And besides, I know I will live to be at least 90 (damn genes) and that I refuse to go out that way.  I plan on lifting for the rest of my life and doing everything I possibly can.  There will be no room for laziness when it comes to my health and my physical state.  So off to the gym...


5BB Squats: 135x8x8x8x7 135x8 (set with Military Press)
5Military DB Press: 35x8x7x6 32.5x8x7  (I think I can do more here but I just can't get them up  No Var that isn't an open invitation )
5Incline BB Press: 75x7x6 65x8x8x8 (set with ext)
5Leg Ext: 110 x9x9x9x9x9
5Cable Crossovers: 40 x7x6 30 x8x9x9 (set with vbar)
5VBar Pressdown: 50x8x8x7x6x6
5DB CG Bench: 65x9x8x8x7x7

about 60min on this one.  Was in no rush to head back to work.  Good thing I didn't have to put makeup on after this workout.   There was no lifting arms up at all.

In some sick way I look forward to next week.  Just wish I had a personal masseur 

OMG, I can someone please tell the guy in the white sweats not to grab his balls while walking around in the gym thinking he looks like the shit


----------



## Var (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> No Var that isn't an open invitation )



  Damn!  She already knows how I think!

Nice workout, CQ!  Looking good


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

so sorry to hear about your grandma.  

and by the way - i'm amazed you can do all that in an hour!  i must be slow even when i think i'm hurrying!    (it took me an hour and 20 minutes last night!    )

hope your hamstring improves quickly.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your grandma.. Mine have had troubles as of late too.  Great workout BTW, and that kid grabbed himself because he knew you were lookin haha


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh my, I don't think so PreMier.  Unless it was a manly reaction out of fear that I might be stronger than him. 

Yeah, I saw that about the car accident.  It sounds like you are close to them.

NG - I don't know why I go so fast.  Impatience probably.?!?!?!?
I am setting just about everything on that one too.  How is the carb cycling going for you?  Are you increasing your number of highs every week?


----------



## X Ring (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother.  Hope things workout for the best for both of you. 
Awesome work ethic, keep on rockin!!  I'm looking forward to the rest of this phase as well as the next one


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother  

I get my workout done in 1 hour too.  Now tomorrow and next week...........that's when it will be a little bit longer


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks all - Looks like grandma well go at any moment.  We don't expect her here for too many more days.  I just hope that it is sooner for her sake.

It feels like it has been a very very long week.  I was not completely happy with this workout.  I lowered way too soon on some of these and I just didn't have the motivation to push myself.  I felt weak before I even did anything.


6WG Pulldowns: 100x6 90 x9x8x6 80x9x6
6 ug Barbell Rows: 90x6 80x8x8x8x8x7x8(set with calf raises)
6Seated Calf Raise: 125x9x9x9x9x9x9
6Barbell Curls: 50x6 40x8x7x7x7x6 (set with curls 
6Seated Leg Curls: 165x9 180x8 150x9 165 x9x9x9 (went easy on these since I'm having some issues with my right lower ham)
6Cable Hammer Curls: 30x6 20x9x9x9x9x9 (w/shrugs - I know I need to do more on these, don't need to remind me here PreMier)
6 Barbell Shrugs: 90x9x9x9x9x9x9

Playing a tourney tomorrow so not sure if I will get 6B in tomorrow.  I most likely will do it on Sunday.  Not sure because that won't give me an off day until Thursday.

I look forward to a good night sleep tonight.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 30, 2004)

yeah 6b kinda kicked my ass today, keep it up and good luck in your tourney


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 30, 2004)

X - I certainly don't look forward to that one.

I forgot to mention that I'm getting quite the callouses on the hands.... So much for turning a guy on with soft hands.


----------



## Novo (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I forgot to mention that I'm getting quite the callouses on the hands.... So much for turning a guy on with soft hands.



Hello! I hear you there ... nasssty isn't it?  And only going to get worse in Phase II with chins back in - I've actually seen mine getting better across Phase I whilst not chin'in!

I actually try and resist shaking hands etc, to avoid that whole "ewwww, what the hell are those rough growths on her hands" reaction. Mmmm, PRETTY girl?! 

Best of luck with this week CQ


----------



## CourtQueen (May 2, 2004)

Thanks Novo!  

Well, took 2nd in yesterdays tourney so after 9 games I didn't quite have the energy for my 6B workout.  I'm going to be moving everything back a day and do 6B tomorrow, then take a day off and resume the schedule on Wed vs my normal Tues.

My grandmother just passed away.  I'm very greatful that it did not take any longer.  Much to do today and I would like to just have a nice quiet off day and do the simple things in life.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

So sorry about your grandmother.  You're in my thoughts.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Yes, sorry to hear that   But she is in a better place away from the pain.  Good job on the tourney too!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandmother! She is in peace now.
Sorry sweetie


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother.  Hope all is well


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone.  We are happy that it happened so fast and I do believe she is in a better place.

Ok, I decided to just skip 6B and move right into 7A so that I can get my schedule back.  I now have a feeling that I know what you experienced NG.


7WG Pulldowns: 100x9x9x7 90x8x6 80 x8x8
7ug Barbell Rows: I started with 90 and that was pathetic so
80x6 70x8x7x8x8x8x8 (set with curls)
7Seated Leg Curls: 180x9x9x8x9x9x9x9 (the new machine)
7Barbell Curls: 50x6 40x7x6x6 30x9x9 (this is pathetic, I would think that I would have been able to do more at 50 by now  ) 
7Seated Calf Raise: 145x9x9x9x9x8x8x8 (w/shrugs) 
7Cable Hammer Curls: 30x8 20x8x8x7x7x7x6 
7Barbell Shrugs: 90x9x8 80x9x8x8x8x8

probably about 90 minutes
I went in feeling pretty tired and had to concentrate to get through this and try and keep the weight up.  But once I was done it was a big relief and I amazingly have a bit of energy tonight.  However, I don't look forward to tomorrow  

But all is good.  I'll do it.


----------



## Novo (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> But once I was done it was a big relief and I amazingly have a bit of energy tonight.  However, I don't look forward to tomorrow
> But all is good.  I'll do it.



Of course you'll do it, noone doubted that  Just think of w/o 8 one set at a time, it keeps it manageable that way. "Just this set, and I'm done", "OK, one more set", by the time your body realises your head is playing games ... you're through!

Come on into Phase II ... the water's warm. Week 1 is lovely so far


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Good workout CQ   Alas.. phase two is but a week away for me.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Novo, I'm so ready for II.  

PreMier - I can't wait to see your last part of I.

Ok, today I got thru my first two exercises and really thought there was no way in hell I was going to finish.  My body was definitely feeling done at that time but somehow I got thru it.  After my body was completely..... ass to the grass TIRED (not sleepy tired).

7BB Squats: 135x8x8x8x8x8x7 125x8 (set with Military Press)
7Military DB Press: 35x8x7x6 32.5x6 30x6 27.5x7x6 (  )
I thought I was pretty much done here
7Cable Crossovers: 40 x8x7 30 x9x8x8x8x9(set with vbar)
7VBar Pressdown: 50x8x8x6 40x8x9x7
THen I thought I was truly truly done
7Incline BB Press: 70x6 65x6 55x8x7x7x7x6 (set with ext)
7Leg Ext: Sissy Squats (these are frickin HARD) with 10lbs 8x8x8 ext. 90x8x8x8x8 (not full rom, short concentration because my knees haven't felt the same since doing these)
This just sucked ....
7DB CG Bench: 65x7x6 55x7x7x7x6x6


Well, Sat and Sunday is it.  I'm not even going to think about it.  I can't even think past it.  TP should have had fricken triplets, psychotic pain loving too smart for his own good male.......


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

That workout looks great!  Doing it all at once like that definately has its down side.  Today for me(6) was a serious PITA.  I will probably toss down 5k cals(a day) this weekend just to help prepare for next week.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

CQ - your doing fantastic.  You're almost done.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 13, 2004)

Ok, been a bit MIA but I'm back

Last Sat. I got in 8A

8WG Pulldowns:  110x6 100x7x6 90x7x7x7x6x6 (Am I done?)
8ug Barbell Rows: 80x8x9x8x9x9x8x8x8 (again tried the 90 first, have no clue why I can't do 90   ) (w/leg curls)
8Seated Leg Curls: 195x9x9x9x8 (5 more plates to max out the mach heehee)  (the new machine)
8Barbell Curls: 50x6 40x8x6x7x7x7x6x7 (very happy I didn't have to drop down ) (with calf raise)
8Seated Calf Raise: 135x9x9x9x9x9x9x9x9  
8Cable Hammer Curls: 30x8 20x9x9x9x9x9x9x8 (had to assist the left starting on the 3rd) (w/shrugs)
8Barbell Shrugs:  80x9x9x8x8x8x8x8x6

I had a blister on my finger after this.... 

The first two exercises were tough as hell to get through but after that every thing seemed fine. 

Bummed I missed 8b ....
Mother's Day I couldn't get a moment to myself and then I got the stomach bug.  

So today I started Phase2....  

Chest/Calves
3 Incline DB Bench: 35x8 40x6 x3 35x3
3 BB Bench: 95x6x6 85x6 
3 Low CrossOver: 20x9 30x7x6
3 Standing Calf Raises: 180x9, 195x6x6
3 Seated Cal Raisesf: 135x9 145x6x6

This all seemed way too easy.  I had to go do a little walk/run.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

There you are!  Did you take more pics?  You know... for progress


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2004)

Do we have to do pics?  I thought we only had to do the beginning and end.  The 4 weeks ones only if we wanted to. 

I might do some tomorrow morning but the farmer tan is horrid... 
;(


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Nice workout as always, CQ!  Yes...post more pics.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Pics arent necissary, but we need more pics of beautiful women here at IM


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Damn.. Your slow today Var.  Busy?


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Yeah...I'm training a hot little asian chick right now.  Can you guess why I'm not posting much???


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Because all asians are "Tight and wet"(aggies1ut).


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

She read that.  .  She's "hella" hot, PreMier.  You'd love her.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Just tell her that a girl wrote that!  Thats hella good brotha!


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

I'm using the word hella everyday from now on.  Its a good one!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 15, 2004)

WHAT?!?!?!  What is this that is going on in my journal.....

I don't need to hear that PreMier and Var shame on you....

Begesus....


----------



## Var (May 15, 2004)

Sorry CQ!  We'll be good.


----------



## Novo (May 20, 2004)

CQ - where've you gone? You OK?? 

BEGESUS (damn I love that word) you bad boys, look what you did with your foul mouths!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

I think CQ must really be mad   Sowwy..


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

I talked to her yesterday.  She's just really busy with work and stuff.  No worries.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 20, 2004)

Hi HI HI HI I'm HERE!!!!!!

Yes super busy.  Ok so catch up time.....

Last Friday 

3 WG Pullups: Assisted x7x7x6
3 CG Pulldown: 90 x8x7x6
3 Deadlifts: 115 x6x6x6 (first time on these so kept it on the light side so I could concentrate on form)
3 1 Arm DB Row: 32.5 x9 35 x9/8 x9/8  R/L

Last Sat

3 BB Press: 75x6x6x6 (luv these)
3 Uprights: 40x9 50x7x8
3 DB Laterals: 12s x8x8x8
3 DB Rear Laterals: 15s x8 12sx8x8
3 Shrugs: 80x9x8x9

Sunday couldn't make it to the gym
Monday had volleyball
Tuesday, total lack of discipline

Wednesday, got my arse straight
on a time crunch though
3 BB Squats: 155x8x6 135x6
3 Leg Press: 270x9 340x7x8
3 Leg Ext: skipped
3 SLDL: 60x9 70x8x8
3 Seated Leg Curl: forgot about these

Today
3 BB Curls: 50x5 40x9x9
3 Seated DB Curls: 12x9 15x7x8
3 Machine Preacher Curls: 7x6x6 (I did the target machine, going to go to the other one next time)
3 Vbar Press: 50x9x9x6
3 Overhead Ext: 20x9 25x6x7
3 Cable Kickbacks: 10x6x6x6/5  I was completely shot before doing this, I could barely do any of these.....felt good though

Ok, so that ends my week one phase 2.  I'm going to do a couple of double days so I can get back on track.  I have a volleyball tourney on Saturday and depending on format I most likely won't get to the gym that day.

So far I'm very happy with the progress.  I would have had more would I have been more faithful to keeping it clean but trying to change that.  I'm not sure what to do with the carbcycling on this phase 2.  I think the ratio days are supposed to be the same as phase 1 but need to check.  Need to plan my days.....

So...  I think it will go something like this.  I'll have to study this a bit.  Memorial weekend is going to be hard since I will be leaving town.
Friday  High
Saturday Low
Sun  Low
Mon Low
Tues No Off day
Wed High
Thurs (leave for the weekend, this is going to be tough) Low
Friday No
Sat  High
Sun Low
Mon Now
Tues Low

PreMier, I could never be mad at you.  You are too cute.  Var however!!!  
Yes Nove, I love begesus too!  I wonder where that came from.
Ok, until tomorrow.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 24, 2004)

Phase 2 Week 2 Day 1

Ok, technically I should be on Week 3 but I have had a crazy couple of weeks so this will just have to do.  Feels better anyways because I hate working out both days on the weekends, one day is ok but not both Sat and Sun.

Saturday was a tournament.  One of my calves cramped up on about my 6th game so I basically was avoiding cramping with much water and being very careful the rest of the day.  Worked but my calves are still burned out today.  My own fault I'm sure.  Probably not enough water the day before and poor food choices and not eating enough between games.  Needless to say, I'm skipping calves this week

Chest/Calves (+ = 10sec wait)
3 Incline DB Bench: 40sx8 x6 35s x6+2
3 BB Bench: 90x6 85x6x6+2 
3 Low CrossOver: 30x6 20x10x9+ 4
3 Standing Calf Raises: skipped
3 Seated Cal Raises: skipped 

Felt very weak today.  Still recovering from the tourney.  Right Shoulder and arm still sore from hitting so everything just felt weak.

I've decided I need to get HIIT in.  Makes a difference in my game.  Got 4th   Mental breakdown.......  A few guys at the vb party decided that my arms were definitely bigger than theirs.  Told them they should try going to a gym  

Doms killed me after legs.  That was definitely the worst doms I've had on this program so far.  Some doms on the other days for the 1st week of this phase.  It will be interesting to see if I get any during this week.

Low day today and so far on track.  (Except for that second coffee, oops)


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

Guess how I got the bruise??


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

Since I take off for vaca tomorrow I have a feeling I won't get in the gym either Thurs or Fri (let alone find a gym in the little town we are going to) so did a double yesterday.


Back at lunch
3 WG Pullups: Assisted (-10 then last time) x8x6 (same) x6 + 2
3 CG Pulldown: 100x8x6 90 x7 +2
3 Deadlifts: 115 9x8x6 +2  (still need to work on my form here obviously ^)
3 1 Arm DB Row:  R/L 40 x9/8 x9/6 35 9 +4/ 7+3


Shoulders/Traps after work
3 BB Press: 75x7 85x6 75x7 + 2
3 Uprights: 60x6 50 x7x7+3
3 DB Laterals: 15sx7x6x6+2
3 DB Rear Laterals: 12sx6x7x7+2
3 Shrugs: 90x8 80x8x8+3

I have a feeling the Doms are coming on.  Right is definitely starting to feel it.

Been having problems getting in all my meals.  Poor planning more then anything I'm sure.

And the callouses aren't pretty.  That will be my next pic, LOL


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Guess how I got the bruise??


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

^ Figures  

I thought it was obvious by my workout......

Deads are not making my knees pretty


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Iain beat me to it!!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

I am male, what can you expect


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

The bruise is on the top!!!  Begesus.... Males


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

We know how u r, CQ.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

You do??????  
Do tell!!!!!


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

In public?  Are u sure?


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

No one would believe ya.....


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Dont worry...your secrets are safe with me.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

Of course they are.....
I have no secrets


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)




----------



## Novo (May 26, 2004)

Yikes, CQ I didn't realise you were so pretty! (nope, I'm not making a knee bruise, nor a callous, joke ... I just saw your piccie). Boards are funny, talking to people that in general you can't picture.

Happy hols my dear, enjoy!

And, may I? Just because I like the word, BEGESUS boys ... look where the bruise is, how on earth could you assume what you did?? Wishful thinking hey ...


----------



## CourtQueen (May 27, 2004)

3 BB Squats: 155x8x7x6+2
3 Leg Press: 340 x9x6x6+2
3 Leg Ext: skipped
3 SLDL: 80x11 90 x9x9+4
3 Seated Leg Curl: 198x9 210 x8x7+2 

Outta here

Kiddos are excited to get on an airplane.

And thanks Novo!


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

Have a good Vacation


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Be safe!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Are you back yet?


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2004)

I am!!!


Ok, let me catch up here.  Friday I made it to the YMCA in little town Minnesota..... LOL

5/28 Arms
3 BB Curls: 45x8x8x8+4
3 Seated DB Curls: 15sx9x8x8+3
3 Machine Preacher Curls: 30x8x7x7+3
3 Vbar Press: 60x9x9 70x8+4  (These plates weren't marked as pounds so assuming each one was 10 but I think it was a little off.  6plates and 7plates)
3 Overhead Ext: 25x9 30 x7x7+3
3 Cable Kickbacks: 10x8/6 x8/7 x8/6 + 3/2  (R/L)


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2004)

PhaseII Week3

After reading others journals I see that I did yesterdays workout wrong.  I will correct it today.  

Chest/Calves Yesterday 6/2
3 Incline DB Bench: 45s x6x6 27.5x10
3 BB Bench: 90x6 85x7 65x10
3 Low CrossOver: 20x9 30x6 20x9
3 Standing Calf Raises: 180 x9x9 135 x8
3 Seated Cal Raises: 135x9x8 90x10

I figured I was doing something wrong here because it was way too easy and it just didn't seem like something that followed the program.  So, I will correct it today with the dropsets being part of each set, not an individual set of its own.

Glad to be back on track and in the routine.  Needless to say it was extremely difficult eating anything healthy while I was out of town.  My relatives are all sugar freaks and the restaurants in this small town don't believe in healthy things...... So, while I'll do my measurements they will be completely off.  But I'm going to correct that this week.

Ok, so a quick schedule review:
Today Back & Low
Friday Shoulders/Traps and High
Saturday Quads/Hams and Upper Arms and Low
Sunday and No

I've been enjoying feeling my shoulders lately.... definent progress going on there.  

Ok, I look forward to my gym trip today.  Oh, and I've met a few people in the gym lately, that means I'm there way too much......


----------



## Novo (Jun 3, 2004)

I love you. Because I made the same mistake, and now I don't feel so silly. At least you realised, I had to have it pointed out ...


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2004)

LOL - Actually, I went to your journal to make sure.  I said something to TP in the forum on that.  It should be worded differently.  I totally didn't read it that way...... 

Oh well, it was a nice easy day at least   You are doing awesome Novo!  Stop scaring all those boys out of the gym now.


----------



## Novo (Jun 3, 2004)

You described it perfectly in the TP forum, that was my interpretation exactly. And while it seems stupid now, knowing what was meant, I think the wording was fuzzy. Which is odd, you know, being the legal sort ... you'd think he'd be rather pedantic about expressing himself more carefully 

Digging myself a dangerous hole here?  maybe so, but I'll risk it

I'm trying a new attitude at the gym CQ - it's called Bite Me  and I'm now TRYING to scare the boys! Bastards didn't want to play, so now I'll blody well give them a reason! 

Glad you had a good weekend chicky!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2004)

Yes you are!!!!  TP is going to get you for that one.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

I knew how to do dropsets...


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok, maybe I just haven't had the privilege of reading enough weight lifting literature which gives dropset definitions.  BEGESUS

SMARTASS


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2004)

so, on my way to the gym and there is a suv in front of me with the company logo "Twin Peaks".  I had to laugh.  I couldn't figure out if that was a sign enforcing the fact that I should continue down the road to the gym or to think twice about it and possibly just head back to work...... I went to the gym..... Deadlifts kicked my ass

Today
Back (+ denotes the dropset)
3 WG Pullups: Assisted (-10 from last time) x6 + 8 (w/+40%); x6+7; (add to +)x5+6
3 CG Pulldown: 100x6 +75x9
                     90x7 + 60x8
                     90x7 + 60x8
3 Deadlifts:  135x6 + 75x9
                  135x6 + 75x7
                  135x6 + 75x7
(This plain wore me out.)

3 1 Arm DB Row: 40x9 + 22.5x9
                       40x8 + 22.5x8
                       40x7 + 22.5x8 (right) 40x6 + 22.5x6 (left just last set that left couldn't keep up)

I'm thinking of doing legs tomorrow and shoulders Sat.  I just don't think I can do shoulders after today.....


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2004)

hey court still in my favorite place in the world, boulder??? I was just there in MAy


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Dont worry...your secrets are safe with me.


About as safe as an 8 year old boy alone on a camping trip with Michael Jackson.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> I'm trying a new attitude at the gym CQ - it's called Bite Me  and I'm now TRYING to scare the boys! Bastards didn't want to play, so now I'll blody well give them a reason!


Much like a cuddly lion cub turns into a vicious lioness, our Novo has changed from a meek lifter to a hard-core bad-ass. Well done!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2004)

Yesterday 6/4 Legs
3 BB Squats: 155x8 + 30s(dbs) x10
                  155x6 + 40s x7
                  155x6 + 40s x8
3 Leg Press: 340x8 +  120x10 (machine)
                  340x7 + 120x8
                  340x7 + 120x9
3 Leg Ext: skipped
3 SLDL: 90x9 + 50x8
           90x7 + 50x6
           90x7 + 50x6
3 Seated Leg Curl: 210x8 + 120x10
                          210x7 + 120x10
                          195x6 + 120x8


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2004)

Well I thought that I was going to have some serious DOMS from back but just soreness the next day. Again though I would be seriously sore after legs.  But I feel pretty good today.

Ok today 6/5 
Shoulders/Traps 
3 BB Press: 80x8 + 30s(db)x9
                80x6 + 35sx2 30sx3 (pathetic)
                70x7 + 25sx4
3 DB Laterals: 15sx7 + 8sx8
                    15sx6 + 8sx6
                    15sx6 + 8sx6
3 Uprights: 60x6 + 30x9
                45x9 + 30x8  
                45x7 + 30x8  
3 DB Rear Laterals: 12sx9 + 8sx9
                           12sx6 + 8sx6
                           12sx7 + 8sx7
3 Shrugs: 80x8 + 45x8
              80x8 + 45x9
              80x8 + 45x9

Feeling terribly fat today..... woo me...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2004)

CQ, are you still with us?  Come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## Var (Jun 11, 2004)

I was just going to post something similar.  She hasnt been around in ages.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm here I'm here

Twins Bday party yesterday and just busy.  Will try and get on tonight to post.


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

We've missed you CQ!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi DUDES AND DUDETTES  


Gosh, I have totally been MIA haven't I?!?!?!  Sorry about that.  They have cracked down our internet usage at work so ......  And besides life's little things along the way.

Any who, I'm still doing TPPT...

Started Phase 3 today but will post my past workouts that I didn't get up first.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 22, 2004)

6/7 Arms

3 BB Curls: 50x7 30x9
50x4 30x6
40x6 30x3

3 Seated DB Curls: 15s x9 10sx9
17.5sx7  10sx6
17.5sx6 10sx6

3 Machine Preacher Curl: 40x9 20x8
40x4 20x3
30x6 10x7
3 Vbar Press: 60x6 40x10
50x9 30x9
50x7 30x8
3 Overhead Ext: 30x9 22.5x9
32.5x8 22.5x8
32.5x5 22.5x6
3 Cable Kickbacks: 20x8 10x8
10x8 10x8
10x7 10x7


These dropsets SUCK


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 22, 2004)

6/9 I had absolutely no energy and going into week 4 of this 2nd phase just was horrible.  Doing dropsets in this way just about killed me.  I had to drop my weight on everything in order to get the 1/2-1/3 reps in...

Incline DB 40x7 1/2sx6 20x10
40x6 35x2 1/2s 0 20x6
35x6 1/2sx3 17.5x  

Flat BB Press 85x7 1/2sx8 22.5sx8 (I used dbs here for the drop)
85x4 1/2s0 22.5x6
75x6 1/2s4 22.5x4

Low xover cables 30x8 1/2sx8 10x8
30x8 1/2s0 10x8
30x6 1/2s0 10x8

Standing Calf 180x8 1/2sx8 90x10
180x8 1/2sx8 90x8
165x8 1/2sx8 90x8

Skipped Seated Calf

Well this was the only day I got in for Phase 2 week 4...
I don't know how the hell you guys do the drop sets this way with the partial reps in between....  I hated it.  I felt like I had to drop the weight significantly in order to get through 3 working sets this way.

I proceeded to get a triple whammy after this.... First a cold, then Aunt Flo, and the some stomach virus.....  And of course the need to throw a bday party in the mists of it all


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, I did do a small workout last Thursday and then it was volleyball on Saturday  
So, back in the gym today..... Finally.  
Phase 3 Week1

Incline BB Press 70x9 75x9
Standing BB Military Press 65x7 65x7
WG Dips Assisted x8 x7
CG Bpress 70x9 70x9
Squat 135x9 155x7
SLDL 90x9x9
BB Row 60x6 60x6  (Is this supposed to be upright?)
Chin up Assisted x9 -10x6
Standing DB Curls 15sx9 20sx6
Superset Cable Curls/Reverse Cable Pressdowns (are these supposed to be singles?)
  30x8/40x7-6(r-l)  30x6/30x9
Superset Standing Calves/BB Shrugs
  180x8/80x9  180x9/90x9

I went to the gym twice today.  I did the chinups and the supersets afterwork and everthing else was during lunch.  Just ran out of time.  I was pushing 50minutes on that first part.....

There it is.  I don't look forward to doing measurements in the morning but will.....


----------



## Novo (Jun 23, 2004)

I missed you! Glad to see you're still alive and kicking CQ, hopefully feeling better


----------



## Var (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice to see you back, CQ!


----------



## Novo (Jun 30, 2004)

She came back  She went again  Novo and Var missed her ...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

I miss her too


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 30, 2004)

me too.  me too!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi ya'all!!!

I've been really bad about getting my butt in here.  With the big brother watching at work these days I've thought it best to post here at home..... however I never seem to get on at home.

Ugh - I just got back from a volleyball tourney in the mountains.... YIKES - not enough sunscreen.  More motivation to get in the gym though.  I refuse to look my age   

As I posted in the TPPT program I'm done.  I will post the last workouts that I did in Phase 3 but I hate Phase 3.  There is no way I can get those workouts in because they take me way too long.

And Nike/Pitboss..... Manhattan Beach here I come end of July officially.  I'll drop you both a line because we all have to get together!!!!!

More to come....

I MISS YOU ALL TOO... And Novo, I can't wait to catch up on your journal, funny woman.


----------

